# كيف تجهيز مخزن لقطع الغيار



## خالد صديق (12 مارس 2008)

مخزن قطع الغيار
من اهم المساعدات لإدارة الصيانة بالمصانع مخزن قطع الغيار
حيث يتم تنظيمة ومراقبته بواسطة ادارة الصيانة وسوف نتعرف خطوة خطوة على كيفية تنظيم نخزن لقطع الغيار
الخطوة الأول
لابد من وضع كل قطعة غيار بمكان محدد يحدد لها Location No
واليكم ملف يشرح هذا الموضوع بمنتهى البساطة :1:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 مارس 2008)

الاخ خالد صديق.

تحية طيبة .

الموضوع رائع وجديد لم يطرح مسبقا .

جزاك الله خيرا .

ننتظر جديدك ايضا .

البغدادي


----------



## المحمد (15 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الموضوع رائع جداً 
لكن لم أتمكن من تحميل الملف أرجو من الأخ خالد صديق إعادة تنزيل الملف ولو بصيغة أخرى :69: :69: :69:


----------



## abdullah0000 (15 مارس 2008)

....الملف لا يتم تحميله على هيئة أكروبات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hosamhosam490 (3 يونيو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر اخي الفاضل


----------



## عمر الفاضلابى (8 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا ابن النيل


----------



## علي عبدالموجود (8 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
جزاك الله خيرا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hesham abo zed (19 فبراير 2010)

اشكركم على حسن تعاونكم معنا معلومات لم اراها من قبل


----------



## نايف علي (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمدالرسام (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك على المجهود ونتمنا المزيد من الابداع


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (19 فبراير 2010)

الرجاء اعادة تنزيل الملف


----------



## hesham abo zed (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على حسن تعاونكم معنا


----------



## saeedcoool (30 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور يا بشمهندس


----------



## ksmksam (30 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## اياد الفلسطيني (31 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## هاني ابو سالم (15 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا باشمهندس

وده فعلا النظام المعمول به في مخازن قطع الغيار بالشركه التي اعمل بها 

ننتظر جديدكم بكل شغف


----------



## Saad Elqarni (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*كيف تجهيز مخزن قطع غيار*

كيف تجهيز مخزن قطع غيار


----------



## majed2014 (18 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خير ​


----------



## أبوفراس (18 فبراير 2014)

مشكور اخى الكريم....


----------

